
The hottest trend in web design is intentionally ugly, unusable sites - Libertatea
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-intersect/wp/2016/05/09/the-hottest-trend-in-web-design-is-intentionally-ugly-unusable-sites/
======
asd
Pinboard? Really? Are they confusing it with something else? Pinboard, in my
eyes, is utilitarian and plain, but not ugly and unusable.

~~~
ProxCoques
The person writing the article (in common with most people) equates "looking
good" with "working well" because they're unable to understand there may be a
difference between those two things.

Also, the blandness of most current site designs makes the few who do anything
remotely different stand out.

[http://www.novolume.co.uk/blog/all-websites-look-the-
same/](http://www.novolume.co.uk/blog/all-websites-look-the-same/)

------
ENTP
I'll see your brutal website and raise you a lingscars:
[http://www.lingscars.com](http://www.lingscars.com)

